

Heart attacks more common after Spring daylight savings shift, less common after Fall - tlrobinson
http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/359/18/1966

======
uuilly
I think I read an article here about simulating jet-lag for lab rats by
altering the light in their cages. Apparently the old ones died at a much
higher rate when they "lost time." Just like the spring transition.

Being a lifelong city guy I've always thought that daylight savings was silly.
I know there are agrarian reasons for it, but being able to argue that it's
deadly is going to be far more effective than arguing that it's annoying :)

